# We have had a visitor this morning



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

lovely chappy

stew


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

and a lovely pic Stew, well done


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

wow!!!! that should be used for you xmas cards


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

locovan said:


> wow!!!! that should be used for you xmas cards












you are so right Mavis


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

whoops, corrected version lol


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent  

I thanked the First card......Is it spot the difference :wink: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

moblee said:


> Excellent
> 
> I thanked the First card......Is it spot the difference :wink: :lol:


Ah! I spotted it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

go on then, first one gets the prize


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent
> ...


I am glad I did, I want some dinner tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

moblee said:


> Excellent
> 
> I thanked the First card......Is it spot the difference :wink: :lol:


Big S on Shona, took me ages to spot though.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent
> ...


Thats the one, well done

s


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Brilliant photo, and card. Go on then, how do you do that??


I mean, how do you get the background ??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Being the Arch-pedant I spotted it straight away.

Incidentally, how did you sex the robin?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

motormouth said:


> Brilliant photo, and card. Go on then, how do you do that??
> 
> I mean, how do you get the background ??


The background is a second photo and merged together.

Lovely chappie..I reckon in these days of equality a chappie could be a girly or a fella :lol: :lol:

stew


----------

